# Capt. Nathan's Port Mansfield, TX Report: 1/6-1/10/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Well...........
Trying to figure out how to describe this groups Mansfield trip.
A good repeat summer client brought down a father/son team, and we were blessed to walk into a good bite. Evan the 13 year old hung in there all day and is a pretty good stick. Both the dad and him set their PBâ€™s on day one, but we had a few days to try and upgrade Evans again.

Fish were caught in thigh to crotch sand pockets. 
Aaronâ€™s fish is pictures first, a 29â€@7.75#.
Then Evanâ€™s at 25â€@4.5#
Landon and myself also got in on the action. His was just shy of 7#, and mine was 29.5â€@8#.
Our trout and reds were released in good condition.

Day 3 of 4 with this group proved to be the best yet. Day 2 was tough under the high pressure with just a couple solid fish caught. But, day 3, Landon and Aaron upgraded their PBâ€™s.

Aaronâ€™s fish tipped the scales at 8.5#@28.5â€
Landonâ€™s went 8#@29â€
Evan matched his again

We had multiple fish over 6#, and walked away from the bite trying to beat in some rain showers.
Today, unfortunately the rain canceled our plans of making a wade over the same ground before the front hit. Hopefully when the winds start backing off tomorrow I can relocate these fish for coming clients.

Open January dates:
20-22





1st 4 pictures are Day 1 Personal Bests
Last 4 pictures are Day 3 PB upgrades


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Great Job Cap! You guys have been killing it down there!


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

Jealous!!!


----------

